# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Best book for learning music theory?

## Sean Greer

I'm new to playing music and find myself wanting to know all the underpinnings of my new avocation. When I read that the minor system is "based on the Aeolian minor mode on the sixth degree of the major scale" my head just about explodes. What is the Aeolian minor mode? The sixth degree of a major scale? How many degrees are there? Etc.

So, I want to tackle this subject and learn music from the ground up. So, what books would you recommend for this task? My background is computer science, so math, theory, etc are not a big deal, I just need some good material that's presented in a logical manner.

Thoughts and ideas?

Thanks!

Sean

----------


## Alex Orr

You'll need a guitar...but, the absolute best book on theory I have ever read is Bruce Emery's Music Principles for the Skeptical Guitarist (http://www.skepticalguitarist.com/)

As someone who audited a music theory course in college, and got nothing out of it, this book was a blast to work through...it all started to make sense as I read it, all the stuff I never really understood. 

I loaned it to a buddy who played banjo and he also thought it was exceptional...hell, it turned him into a budding theory nerd. 

While some of this is sort've tied to the layout of a guitar, most of the stuff in Vol. 1 is transferrable to any instrument. This is especially true of his explanations of chords and scales.

I have no stake in these books success or anyt ties with Bruce, just a very satisfied customer.

----------


## JamesPV

This has been discussed on the board several times, including recently. Search for "Ohmsen" or "music theory" and you should find a thread from two or three weeks ago, I think.

Briefly, though, the major scale is just the 8 notes you have heard all your life sung with the syllables "do, re, mi" etc. The easist place to find one (the major scale in the key of C) is the white keys on the piano from middle C to the next higher C.

One way of thinking of modes (other sets of notes in particular patterns)is that they're made up of the notes of the major scale, but starting on a note other than the key note of the major scale. For aeolian, you start on the 6th note of the major scale (which is A in the key of C) and play the white keys from there up to the octave of the starting note (A to the next higher A rather than from C to C for aeolian). Same notes but arranged in a different pattern of intervals. 

All this is confusing to state verbally, but it's easy to hear the difference between major and minor if you play the white keys on a keyboard first from C to C, then from A to A. 

Each key (there are 12) has the same set of scales and modes based on defined patterns of intervals between notes. The patterns are consistent, so much so that there used to be slide rule type gadgets with which you can transpose a set of notes from one key to another. Engineers tend to be good at understanding and using the patterns.

Anyway, good luck.

----------


## Sean Greer

Thanks for the input. I found the thread in which "Music Theory for Modern Mandolin" was mentioned and I think I'll pick that one up.

----------


## mando.player

Anyone tried this book?

----------


## Sean Greer

> Anyone tried this book?


I didn't know about that one. #But you reminded me of "Easy Music Theory for Fiddle and Mandolin" by Pete Martin, which is available as a free download here. #The author asks for a donation if you find the book to be useful. #I'm not much for reading books on my computer, so I think I'll take it to Kinkos have it spiral bound.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I'm working through this book: 
Harmony and Theory: A Comprehensive Source for All Musicians (Essential Concepts (Musicians Institute).) - Keith Wyatt

I have a lot of theory books but for some reason this one just clicks for me. It is not mando specific, but it is very clearly written. Unlike some books, it's not just dry technical terms stacked on top of each other.

Larry

----------


## Nick Royal

I am not going to recommend a music book but if your community has a community college, check out a beginning music theory course. That's another approach.
Nick Royal
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## Tom Gibson

> I am not going to recommend a music book but if your community has a community college, check out a beginning music theory course. #That's another approach.
> Nick Royal
> Santa Cruz, CA


I second that. I also like "Edly's Music Theory for Practical People." It explains theory while managing to be funny.

----------


## Alex Fields

Depending on how thorough you want to be, the book _Tonal Harmony_ by Kostka and (I think) Payne is the current standard theory book, used for the first three levels of music theory at most conservatories and even at non-classical schools like Berklee. #Another great book with a very different approach is _Jazz Theory_ by Mark #Levine. #The latter requires less reading ability of standard notation, but also moves a bit faster and is harder to pick up on if you aren't already somewhat familiar with the material...having used both books my recommendation is to read _Tonal Harmony_, taking as much time as you need to to really grasp everything, and then if you want more move on to the jazz book as it will give you a very different perspective. #Of course neither of those books covers much of the theory used in twentieth century classical music--I have read books on that subject but none that were good so, even in the unlikely event that you're really interested in that, I wouldn't have a recommendation.

I assume what you want is probably a bit more basic than all of that though and I'm sure any number of the books already mentioned in this thread would be helpful. #But if you go with one of those books, I highly recommend considering reading through _Tonal Harmony_ sometime later on as it will give you a much more thorough/comprehensive course than any of the more introductory level books (although _Tonal Harmony_ starts with the very basics, beginning with notes, key signatures, time signatures, etc. and moving on from there). #

Of course taking a theory course at a local college/university would also be great. #Lots more application than just reading through a book, even if you do exercises from the book, so you'll retain and comprehend the information better. #I personally learned from books though and that method worked well for me.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

If you would like to dig music theory on an easy hands on approach, thry "The Pentatonic Mandolin" by Niles Hokkanen. This is his website hostet by John Baldry: http://www.btinternet.com/~john.bald.../hokkanen.html

The book takes you all over the modes in a pentatonic approach. This means that you get to hear a lot of seemingly weird stuff that makes sense. If you sort it out right, you´ll be a master musician in no time. I learned mandolin (really fast) using this book that was graceously donated to me by a friend. I´m still not through with it yet, but misplaced the tape to the book (yeah back then it was tape days).

If you are into more complex stuff and would like to dig all sorts of musical concepts, jazz maybe, and if you would like to spiff up your German or have done it previously, this is "the ultimate" book on theory and puting it into practice: http://www.jazzbiber.de/html/sikora_...nielehre.html, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Sikora The book is not for the faint of heart and I´m not finished with it for a long time yet. But then I have a day job.

To my mind learning theory does not mean you ought to neglect listening to music! To me listening and building up a "feel" for music comes first.

----------


## John Flynn

Three resources I can recommend:

Dan Huckabee's DVD, "Understand the Formula of Music" is very basic, but he makes it really easy to understand. It is helpful, but not absolutely neccessary, to have a music keyboard available to go through this one, even if it is a cheap kid's electronic keyboard.

Matt Glaser's 6 CD set, "Ear Training for Instrumentalists." Even though the topic is "ear training," it is set up to take you through all the basic tenets of music theory audibly, so you can "hear the theory." Music is sonic, and it has always struck me as illogical to try to teach it through a non-sonic medium, e.g. ink on paper.

If you are looking for a book, though, I really like "Edly's Music Theory for Practical People" by Ed Roseman. It is kind of a "music for dummies" book and it is actually fun to read.

----------


## JeffD

I just went to Amazon and entered "music theory". Lots of good stuff to choose from, including a "Complete Idiots Guide to Music Theory".

----------


## Chiledog

I am with Larry on this one Harmony & Theory by Wyatt. #Another that I found that is really awesome is "How Music Really Works" by Wayne Chase. #Here is a link to the first 6 Chapters for free if anybody is interested.

http://www.howmusicreallyworks.com/Pages_I....on.html

This book is some 700+ pages long, so it's not for the faint of heart!

Peace,
Todd

----------


## Pete Martin

My favorite is "Jazz Theory" by Mark Levine. Anyone wanting an introduction to very basic theory can download my book at the website listed below.

----------


## Austin Koerner

> I just went to Amazon and entered "music theory". Lots of good stuff to choose from, including a "Complete Idiots Guide to Music Theory".


the Complete Idiots Guide to Music Theory is the best music theory book I've ever read, it covers a LOT of stuff.

You could also get 'Pocket Music Theory', it's cheap, small, and covers most of the stuff you need to know. 

That is where my quote comes from.

----------


## Sean Greer

Thanks for all the input! #

I like the idea of building from a basic book (e.g. _Idiots Guide to Music Theory_) and then moving on to a more complete, in-depth book, such as _Tonal Harmony_, which, incidentally, a friend loaned to me sometime ago (he was a music minor).

----------


## Sweetpea44

Pete~
Nice book .... when will you have your tune books available?

----------


## camsheeps

This is the first book in a series of three:

http://www.amazon.com/Beginni....&sr=8-5

I highly recommend them.

----------


## man dough nollij

I'm using Practical Theory Complete by Sandy Feldstein. I don't have a lot to compare it to, but it's a good book. Yep.

----------


## JeffD

> I am not going to recommend a music book but if your community has a community college, check out a beginning music theory course. #That's another approach.
> Nick Royal
> Santa Cruz, CA


That is an excellent recommendation. The casual demonstration of an instructor can give you the aha moment you can't sometimes get with the best paper resources in the world.

----------


## Bill Auld

The Levine book "Jazz Theory" mentioned by Pete is excellent.

----------


## Emonortem

Another one for Levine's "Jazz Theory". I've been going through it for the past year and it is wonderfully clear and amazingly complete...

----------


## groveland

Levine's Jazz Theory is my hands-down favorite, but not a beginner's book by any stretch. #

Levine learned it from the late Herb Pomeroy. Pomeroy established it at Berklee. (According to Levine.) #I don't know if they still teach it that way at Berklee anymore.

I know a lot of folks have the Levine book on their shelves but never really cracked it open.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

I bought this book from banjo legend Bill Keith at Kauffman Kamp. I REALLY liked it to its simplicity yet thoroughness.

Highly recommended.

http://www.beaconbanjo.com/cgi-bin/online/storepro.php

----------

